# Mantis Tiller 7222e Need Carb Kit



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Carb # Ciu Zama Cant Find Proper Kit


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

C1U is the model of the carb. Look on the side of it, then go here:
http://www.zamacarb.com/prod_lookup.cfm


----------

